# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Wedding and honeymoon trip

## honeymoontrip

Hi we have recently got engaged and are planning to come to America about October November 2014 to get married in Vegas we would love to then do a road trip from Vegas to San Francisco then onto L.A. before flying back to the U.K.. We are looking to be in America for around 3 weeks, we need to be in Vegas for around 3 days before being married so probably leaving on our 4or5 day.

 So we are looking for trip recommendations places to see things to do etc. we will be booking early next year so a rough idea of route by then would be handy.

Thanks for any help/advice


Chrissy+Dave

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials and on your decision to take your honeymoon in the American Southwest. A rough idea of routes and attractions can be had by reading through the discussions linked to here.

AZBuck

----------


## honeymoontrip

Will Yosemite be ok to travel through in November we would really love to visit

Dave

----------


## AZBuck

You almost certainly enter Yosemite Park from the west, and leave the same way, during November. But most years the road through Yosemite to the east, CA-120 over Tioga Pass, closes for the season due to snow pack sometime in November.

AZBuck

----------


## Midwest Michael

Yosemite itself is open year round, although you must carry chains in winter months.

There are a couple of parts that do close in winter, including Tioga Pass which goes across the Sierra Nevada Mountains. Typically the pass closes anywhere from mid-October to late November, but it completely depends upon the weather and how much snow falls. If it is closed, you can still visit the park, you just have to use another route across the mountains.

----------


## Southwest Dave

If you have the option I would certainly opt for travelling in October, even from mid to late October you have a better chance of Tioga being open but not guaranteed.  

Come November winter is settling in to the higher elevations such as Yosemite, Bryce canyon and the Grand canyon, snow becomes more of a possibility as does night time temps dropping below freezing.  

As for a route, I personally would opt for the 'Grand circle' from Vegas taking in Zion and Bryce canyon in southern Utah and Monument valley and Grand canyon in Arizona before heading across Death valley to Yosemite on Tioga Pass [weather permitting] to San Fran and then take a couple of nights along the coast on rute to LA.

Any more questions just ask !

----------


## honeymoontrip

> As for a route, I personally would opt for the 'Grand circle' from Vegas taking in Zion and Bryce canyon in southern Utah and Monument valley and Grand canyon in Arizona before heading across Death valley to Yosemite on Tioga Pass [weather permitting] to San Fran and then take a couple of nights along the coast on rute to LA.
> 
> Any more questions just ask !


Cheers we will look into that the booking day seems to be coming up quick 

Dave

----------

